# M.a.c Make Up Stashes && Set ups!!!



## Miiszliz (Jul 7, 2011)

*i would love to see pictures of peoples makeup stashes and how they organize everything. I'm always looking for new ideas on how to store stuff. i also love looking at everyone elses make up and what they have!!!



*


----------



## missah (Jul 8, 2011)

I love your collection<3


----------



## simerpreet10 (Jul 8, 2011)

I loveeee your brush holder!!!


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you dolls!!yeah the brush holders i got at ross for 4 dollars!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful!  Are those all paint pots I see? I think I only have 4 or 5. Would you be able to list the colours you have from left to right from that photo when you get time?  Thanks for sharing your lovely collection!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice. you have a great stash there.


----------



## missah (Jul 8, 2011)

Your stash is the perfect size
  	Enough for variety but not too much that something goes to waste. I absolutely adore your set up too! <3
  	I really need to find a desk mirror like yours...


----------



## heart (Jul 9, 2011)

Amazing collection and setup.  <3  *dreams of makeup*


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 9, 2011)

i found my mirrior for 20 dollars at ross you should deff check a ross,tj max,or marshalls if you have one they usually have them for cheap and real nice ones.. as for my paint pots the names are starting from left to right are...Rubenesque,soft ochre,constructvist,painterly,indianwood,groundwork,and barestudy, than on the bottom of its paints in bare canvas ,than fluidline in blacktack and nailpolish and its called $$$$$ Yes from the heatherette collection.


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 10, 2011)

So cute! I love the leopard!


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Jul 11, 2011)

Agree, the leopard theme is pretty rocking. Especially the heart-shaped leopard print mat-thingy.


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

Love all the neutrals.. Wish I had that much space to do my makeup! Maybe one day..


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm so jealous of your neutral shadows! This looks amazing!


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 17, 2011)

thank you


----------



## dinah402 (Jul 22, 2011)

OMG!  You're collection is like heaven.  Love it!


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Diggin' the leopard theme =)


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 23, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## laurajean396 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a beautiful stash set up! Mine is so messy! I envy yours!


----------



## Suzich (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Amazing collection, especially love palettes and brushes! And, of course, brush holders !


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 28, 2011)

thanx dolls!!!


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 9, 2011)

You've got a gorgeous little set up there! I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

<3 the Leopard, You have a really good collection too, so many eye shadows, and lovely colours : )


----------

